# Walgreens Senior Savings day



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2017)

Earlier this year I found out that the _first Tuesday of every month _Walgreens gives a 20% discount to customers 55 & over.  Don't be hesitant to ask!


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tip.  Walgreens is my 'go-to' drugstore.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, thank you for the tip..  :encouragement:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 23, 2017)

Walgreens also has what is called Balance Rewards for Healthy Choices. When you have a Walgreens customer card, and you sign up for the balance reward, then you can input simple things like your blood pressure, weight, exercise, and so forth. Each time you add something (which you can do every single day) you get the reward points, and as they accumulate, they are worth discounts that can be spent in the store like money. 
If you have a smartphone or tablet and have health apps, some of these will sync with the Walgreens app, so you can have everything added automatically. 
As an example, I have a Jawbone UP24 fitness tracker, and it syncs with the Walgreens app and automatically logs in my steps each day, so I never even have to remember to do it. 
Some BP apps and weight scales have smartphone apps, and pretty much anything that has an app can sync. Even if you do not have smartphone apps, you can still use the website and log things in automatically. Not only do you get the reward points so you can save money on purchases, you also have a great way of tracking your health and fitness information. 

https://www.walgreens.com/steps/brhc-loggedout.jsp


----------

